# nikkor 50mm f/1.8 AI-s E series



## villainmack

Hello all!!

I've found a Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 AI-S E series for 70 US$   anybody can pls tell me if the price is good. By the way seems really fine, no damage on optics. Also are there anyone used this lens, could you people gimme some ideas plz? Lastly, what should I check on the lens first when I meet the seller? I use D90 by the way.. I dont want to miss it, it is a classic lens!!

Thanks...


----------



## Derrel

I've owned three of these 50mm Series E lenses...the optics are not as good as the ones in the 50/1.8 AF or AF-D Nikkors, especially when shot toward brighter light sources. I honestly would not pay $70 US funds for a 50 1.8 E...that's too much money for that lens...you could buy an N4004 or N6006 Nikon camera with a 50/1.8 AF Nikkor on it for the same amount of money, keep the lens, and throw away the camera...


----------



## j-dogg

^^What he said.

Series E lenses were the mid-range for the Nikkor line, I have one for my Nikon FG. I haven't gotten the developed film yet but from what I understand they were the economy lens of the time. The image quality isn't too shabby but I wouldn't pay that much for it, especially considering how many of them are on the market right now.


----------



## villainmack

in Turkey Nikon 50mm 1.8D AF is 143$ (new) prices are a bit high around here.. Anyway, if you say it is not worthy lens then I wont buy and consider an AF one.. 

thanks..


----------



## djacobox372

villainmack said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I've found a Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 AI-S E series for 70 US$   anybody can pls tell me if the price is good. By the way seems really fine, no damage on optics. Also are there anyone used this lens, could you people gimme some ideas plz? Lastly, what should I check on the lens first when I meet the seller? I use D90 by the way.. I dont want to miss it, it is a classic lens!!
> 
> Thanks...



$70 is overpriced, I have one in perfect shape that I'd sell you for $40. 

Other then that it's a great lens, image quality is every bit as good as a new f1.8 af lens. 

One problem you'd have with ti would be the lack of metering information on your d90--only the d300/700/d3 will meter with these old lenses.  You'll have to shoot in "M" mode and "guess and check your exposure."

My guess is that you'd be better off going for an af 50mm f1.8, they can be purchased used for $100 online if you look hard enough.


----------

